# ohio bbq comps?



## biggiesize (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone heard of any more events in ohio this summer? I missed the kettering comp.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 5, 2008)

Columbus had the Jazz and Rib fest a few weeks ago, guess that doesnt help much since its already over.


----------



## ipodfansmail (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! This post rocks


----------



## rolling smoke (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out Jim Dandys right down the road in Sharonville this weekend (Sep 12 & 13). It will be held at the Ford transmission plant and be sure to stop by if you come down. 

http://www.jimdandybbq.com/Events.html


----------



## biggiesize (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, I'll try to sneak down around noon. I have a big smoke going at camp Kern this weekend and wont be to far away. I'll be the 7 foot guy walking around drooling on everyones smoker.


----------



## rolling smoke (Sep 8, 2008)

My trailer has silver half walls with an FE on each end that are 8' off the ground 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Also, if you're interested in keeping up to date on Kettering, either PM me with your email address or email me from the website listed below and I'll add you to the mail group. I'm one of the organizers.

Jim F.


----------

